
City of Berkeley Blockchain Bond Proposal - nahomag
https://www.bondbuyer.com/news/blockchain-bond-proposal-nears-city-council-vote-in-berkeley
======
nahomag
I'm surprised that there hasn't been more mainstream coverage of this
proposal. I guess making bonds available in smaller denominations could expand
the pool of investors. One would have to be really enthusiastic about making
sure that their money is spent only in Berkley to accept interest payments in
a token form that could only be spent in the City of Berkley.

